
Tell HN: Gmail wont allow to download an old zip with _my_ code - eridal
Today I was talking about some old code that I wrote like about 8 years ago, and I mentioned that I still keep a copy of all of it.<p>Then when looking for the zip file that I&#x27;ve sent to myself about 8 years ago .. I&#x27;ve found that Google refuses to give me _my_ code because:<p><pre><code>    For security reasons, Gmail does not allow you to use this type of file as it violates Google policy for executables and archives.
</code></pre>
Seems like I can still forward the attachment; or at least it&#x27;s displayed like it will be.<p>Lesson learn: Nothing that sits on your gmail is yours. Backup now!
======
dormento
I create this HN account to help someone with this exact same issue.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8701003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8701003)

tl;dr: 1) create a label; 2) add the message to that label; 3) Go to
google.com/settings/takeout and export the single label from gmail.

Good luck!

------
byoung2
I was just able to download a zip attachment sent to me in 2007. It could have
something to do with executables inside the zip file in your case.

------
vxxzy
Why not hook up thunderbird via IMAP and see if you can get it that way.

